# Ist häufiges nutzen von CCleaner schlecht für die SSD?



## RyzA (13. September 2015)

*Ist häufiges nutzen von CCleaner schlecht für die SSD?*

Hallo!


Ich nutze das Programm CCleaner fast täglich um Datenmüll aus dem Browser usw zu entfernen. Ist das zuviel?
Vor kurzen war der Zustand meiner SSD noch bei 99%. Jetzt ist er bei 98%. Mir ist aufgefallen das "Average Block Erase-Count" auf 98% ist. Sonst aber nichts.
Ist das Grund sich Gedanken zu machen? 
Habe mal eine Screenshot als Anhang.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Z-Y-X (13. September 2015)

*AW: Ist häufiges nutzen von CCleaner schlecht für die SSD?*

Hmm...
auch ich benutze den cleaner seeehr häufig.
Aber sowas ist mir bis jetz noch nicht aufgefallen bzw hab ich nicht drauf geachtet.
Mein Wissen über SSD's ist auch nicht wirklich epochal.
Und fürn Vergleich ist meine SSD noch zu jung.
Die 850 evo hat erst letzte Woche meine alte 830 abgelöst und das Sys wurde neu aufgesetzt.

Würd mich aber auch mal interessieren ob dem so ist...
Vlt mag sich ja jemand mit entsprechender Fachexpertise bzw Erfahrung hier melden...
Sorry, kann dir dabei leider nicht helfen...

MfG


----------



## IronAngel (13. September 2015)

*AW: Ist häufiges nutzen von CCleaner schlecht für die SSD?*

lege dir doch einfach eine kleine Ramdisk für den Browser Cache an, dann musste auch nicht ständig löschen.


----------



## RyzA (13. September 2015)

*AW: Ist häufiges nutzen von CCleaner schlecht für die SSD?*

Ich habe eigentlich bei FF so eingestellt das er automatisch alles löschen soll wenn der Browser geschlossen wird. Aber irgendwie wird das nicht richtig gemacht.

Wollte nur mal wissen ob das häufige löschen schädlich für die SSD sein kann.


----------



## Inzersdorfer (13. September 2015)

*AW: Ist häufiges nutzen von CCleaner schlecht für die SSD?*

Total völlig komplett todesschädlich, wenn du weiter so exzessiv löscht hält deine SSD nur noch 63.000 Stunden durch, also gerade einmal 7 Jahre im 24h Dauerbetrieb pro Tag, das geht ja wohl garnicht.


----------



## RyzA (13. September 2015)

*AW: Ist häufiges nutzen von CCleaner schlecht für die SSD?*

Dann kann ich ja fleissig weiter löschen!


----------



## isnicable (25. September 2015)

*AW: Ist häufiges nutzen von CCleaner schlecht für die SSD?*

ccleaner würde ich allgemein nicht benutzen


----------



## Desrupt0r (25. September 2015)

*AW: Ist häufiges nutzen von CCleaner schlecht für die SSD?*



isnicable schrieb:


> ccleaner würde ich allgemein nicht benutzen



Gründe?


----------



## norse (25. September 2015)

*AW: Ist häufiges nutzen von CCleaner schlecht für die SSD?*

Weil es das System zerschießt und dein windows alles mitbringt was es zur allgemeinen Wartung benötigt.. ccleaner ist einfahc ...erfahrungsgemäß mist, bitte bitte verzichtet auf sowas


----------



## Schleifer (25. September 2015)

*AW: Ist häufiges nutzen von CCleaner schlecht für die SSD?*

Um mal wieder auf die eigentliche Frage zu kommen:

Ohne dir jetzt Prozentwerte an die Hand geben zu können doch folgendes:
Ich hatte mir seinerzeit eine frühe Intel X25-M Postville SSD geholt. Müsste so 2010 gewesen sein. Ich benutze seit Jahren den CCleaner beim Systemstart. Hab vor einiger Zeit die SSD an meinen Vater abgetreten, der auch seit eh und je den CCleaner beim Systemstart nutzt. Die SSD tut bis heute ihren Dienst ohne Ausfallerscheinungen.


----------



## HisN (25. September 2015)

*AW: Ist häufiges nutzen von CCleaner schlecht für die SSD?*

Benutze Deine SSD, die wird noch Jahre halten.


----------



## Seebaer (25. September 2015)

*AW: Ist häufiges nutzen von CCleaner schlecht für die SSD?*



norse schrieb:


> Weil es das System zerschießt und dein windows alles mitbringt was es zur allgemeinen Wartung benötigt.. ccleaner ist einfahc ...erfahrungsgemäß mist, bitte bitte verzichtet auf sowas



Aber nur wenn man keine Ahnung hat. Seit 6 Jahren keine Probleme mit CCleaner. Genauso wenig mit TuneUp. Aber bei Beiden muß man wissen was man macht. Dann gibt es auch keine Probleme. 

Manchmal frage ich mich, wie viel bezahlte Miesmacher im Internet unterwegs sind. Da liest man Horrorgeschichten von Tools, die bei fast Allen einwandfrei funktionieren. Bewertungen bei Allem was im I-Net verfügbar ist, werden von Bezahlten getürkt. Eigentlich sollte man nur noch seiner eigenen Erfahrung glauben.


----------



## norse (25. September 2015)

*AW: Ist häufiges nutzen von CCleaner schlecht für die SSD?*

Na dann ... wenn man Ahnung hat frag ihc mich warum man dann immernoch solche Programme benötigt? - egal, muss jeder wissen was er für richitg hällt. ich zumindest supporte keine Maschine auf denen so etwas installiert ist.


----------



## isnicable (25. September 2015)

*AW: Ist häufiges nutzen von CCleaner schlecht für die SSD?*



norse schrieb:


> Na dann ... wenn man Ahnung hat frag ihc mich warum man dann immernoch solche Programme benötigt? - egal, muss jeder wissen was er für richitg hällt. ich zumindest supporte keine Maschine auf denen so etwas installiert ist.



du bringst es auf den Punkt.



Seebaer schrieb:


> Manchmal frage ich mich, wie viel bezahlte Miesmacher im Internet unterwegs sind. Da liest man Horrorgeschichten von Tools, die bei fast Allen einwandfrei funktionieren. Bewertungen bei Allem was im I-Net verfügbar ist, werden von Bezahlten getürkt. Eigentlich sollte man nur noch seiner eigenen Erfahrung glauben.



Wenn ich dafür bezahlt werden würde dann bräuchte ich nicht mehr arbeiten gehen. Dann würde ich den ganzen Leuten nur noch ihren auch so tollen ccleaner ausreden. ^^


----------



## Seebaer (25. September 2015)

*AW: Ist häufiges nutzen von CCleaner schlecht für die SSD?*

Dann höre auf, Programme die ein geistig gesunder Mensch bedienen kann, schlecht zu machen.


----------



## norse (25. September 2015)

*AW: Ist häufiges nutzen von CCleaner schlecht für die SSD?*

das Problem ist halt einfach, das das programm als toll und gut verkafut wird an die allgemeineheit, es sich jeder draufzieht und die tollen "optimierungen" vornehmen lässt und sich dann beschwert und wundert das alles kaputt und zerschossen ist.
Wenn man tag täglich 20 Solcher Rechner bekommt, bekommt man irgendwann einen Hass auf solche software. es ist einfach unnütz. 
Ich habe nichts dagegen, wenn jmd sagt "Ich nutze CCleaner für das und das .."aber ich hab eetwas dagegn, wenn jmd sagt "CCleaner ist toll und super und das müsst ihr euch installieren" - denn der unwissende wird es dann einfach falsch anwenden.

Du willst deinem OS was gutes tun? installier regelmäßig deine updates, halte die Treiber aktuell, deinstalliere software die du nicht mehr brauchst und lass doch alle halbe Jahre mal die "Datenträgerbereinigung" durchlaufen.

aber egal, ich glaube das passt hier nicht rein, dann lieber ein Diskussionsthread zumThema aufmachen.


----------



## Artschie321 (25. September 2015)

*AW: Ist häufiges nutzen von CCleaner schlecht für die SSD?*

Der gesunde Mensch sollte hier aber erkennen das es nicht gut sein kann irgendwelche ominösen Drittanbietertools am besten noch mit Administratorrechten in meiner Registry rumpfuschen zu lassen.
Ich habe Teilweise sogar schon gesehen das die Dinger in die Speicherverwaltung eingreifen und solche Dinger


----------



## jamie (25. September 2015)

*AW: Ist häufiges nutzen von CCleaner schlecht für die SSD?*



Artschie321 schrieb:


> Der gesunde Mensch sollte hier aber erkennen das es nicht gut sein kann irgendwelche ominösen Drittanbietertools am besten noch mit Administratorrechten in meiner Registry rumpfuschen zu lassen.
> Ich habe Teilweise sogar schon gesehen das die Dinger in die Speicherverwaltung eingreifen und solche Dinger



Es wird aber gerne immer propagiert, dass diese Tools deinen Pc besser/schneller/whatever machen. Und der Durchschnittsuser hat halt keine Ahnung, was die Registry ist. Und wenn dieses tolle Tool, dass den Pc ja besser/schneller/whatever macht da etwa verändern will, dann wird's schon passen... Und Bumm, isses passiert.


----------



## Artschie321 (25. September 2015)

*AW: Ist häufiges nutzen von CCleaner schlecht für die SSD?*

Jup leider wahr... Ich habe in der Vergangenheit nicht selten Zeit damit verbracht Rechner von "Regclean Pro" zu bereinigen weil den Nutzern ein Popup im Internet versprochen hat ihren Rechner zu beschleunigen


----------



## tribberdibber (31. Oktober 2021)

Wieso sollte CCleaner für ne SSD schädlicher sein als für ne normale HDD?
Führt CCleaner Defragmentierungen aus?
Oder *Prefetch und SuperFetch aus?

Nein tut es NICHT!*


Seebaer schrieb:


> *AW: Ist häufiges nutzen von CCleaner schlecht für die SSD?*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


von TuneUp lass ich lieber die finger.


----------



## wuselsurfer (31. Oktober 2021)

norse schrieb:


> *AW: Ist häufiges nutzen von CCleaner schlecht für die SSD?*
> 
> Weil es das System zerschießt


Nö.
Der Zerschießer sitzt zu 99,99% vor dem Bildschirm.


norse schrieb:


> und dein windows alles mitbringt was es zur allgemeinen Wartung benötigt..


Nur bricht man sich meist die Finger in der Konsole, um den genzen Müll zu entsorgen, weil die Programmierer ja zu faul dazu sind.

Readreg scheint auch völlig unbekannt zu sein.

Ich benutze das Programm schon etliche Jahre und es hat nie Fehler verursacht.

@ RyzA:
Lege eine RAM-Disk an:
https://www.computerbild.de/download/SoftPerfect-RAM-Disk-7830647.html .
Nimm die Version 3.4.8 oder früher, die ist frei.

Erstelle in der RAM-Disk einen dauerhaften Ordner TEMP und sage dem Browser, daß er seine temporären Dateien da reinlegen soll:
https://www.wintotal.de/tipp/mozilla-firefox-cache-auslagern/ .

Dann werden beim Herunterfahren alle temporären Internetdateien gelöscht.

Die Werte Deiner SSD sind systembedingt.
Die würde ich mal wechseln nach 10 Jahren.


----------

